# Will we ever be able to upload pics from our computers to our siggy???



## dimpalz (Nov 16, 2006)

Is this a restriction because you'd have to store the pics on ur servers or is it something else? I just wonder because I have so many pics and I'd love to have them in my siggy but without having to put them online first. Can you guys let me know...


----------

